# How to Begin Conformation



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

So, I've been toying with the idea of trying out conformation showing at some point. The deal: I don't know where to even start. Do you take classes? Do you get a mentor? I really know very little about it, other than the contracts involved with getting a show dog vs. pet/performance dog. I also know that a lot of people have their dogs professionally handled, but I'd rather do the handling myself and learn, otherwise, why bother? Maybe I'm getting in over my head here thinking about it. 

Apparently my dogs breed club has altered conformation, and I thought that might even be a good place to start before going out and buying a "show quality" puppy down the road. 

I'm really interested to know how any of you got started.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I have no idea either. Subscribing because I'm really interested in potentially getting into conformation as well with NextDog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Classes would be a good start, its how I got started. Although my first classes when I was a child almost discouraged me for showing. The teacher would have nothing to do with me, then just put me in a class for the "rejects" basically. And while I met quite a few friends in my second class, the instructors again didn't give me the light of day. My third however, is the start of a great friendship and she is still a mentor and friend, and co breeder of most of our bulldogs. She renewed my love of the sport, as she actually taught me, she pushed me yes, had me in tears a few times yes, but if it wasn't for her taking me under her wing I would not still be showing. At the time, the people in the weim ring, were not very helpful. 

I don't know much about altered conformation as I have only shown AKC, and once in UKC. But it maybe a good way to start. 

Going to shows and talking to people is also good.

I show my own dogs, have since I was a child, and I am really good at it. I have shown a breed in every group. The only time I got a handler was for Blitz my first weim, but that was only because I was a child and could not handle him. I was 8 or 9 when I started.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Joining a local all-breed club might be a good idea. It'll help you to establish some contacts, and if people see you're 'serious' they may be more likely to offer support and guidance beyond class instruction.

Here are a couple of books to check out .. 

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DSH166

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DG208


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

The best place to start is with handling classes at a local training facility. They will walk you through the training, what to expect, and answer any questions. You can take classes with any dog, neutered or intact, "show quality" or not. There have been people in my class trying to learn the ropes with their pet dog before getting their show prospect dog. Some people even think it's better to practice on your non-show dog because dogs can get bored with the training and you don't want to sour your actual show dog with long practices.

For grooming, a breeder will be the best mentor.

My breeder talked me into showing. It wasn't something I had ever considered and I had no knowledge of it beyond watching Westminster on tv. I read up, and started handling classes with my dog when he was about 7 or 8 months old. By 9 months old I had entered him into his first show. We don't show that often (we've done less than 10 shows over the last year), mostly because my breed is rare and there aren't always entries, but also because I don't have the desire to be at a show every weekend. IME, for my breed, it's really not that hard. I hardly spend any time training for conformation and he does fine - as long as he stands still and gaits next to me he's fine. In the more popular breeds, you skills as a handler and your dog's training will become much more important (and there will be many more professional handlers to compete against). I would like to show him in performance events eventually and I think conformation has been a great way to expose him to the show environment and give him a positive association with being in the ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph started a thread on conformation not that long ago, plenty of great info in there. 

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/238810-sport-conformation.html


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Xeph started a thread on conformation not that long ago, plenty of great info in there.
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/238810-sport-conformation.html


I did read a lot of that thread before, but I didn't remember there being a "how to get started" kinda deal. I'll take a look back through it though because it was very detailed. 

I can't seem to find too many conformation handling classes around here, but maybe I need to dig deeper. It would be worth a shot to give it a try with Kairi. I still have so much to learn.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I did read a lot of that thread before, but I didn't remember there being a "how to get started" kinda deal. I'll take a look back through it though because it was very detailed.
> 
> I can't seem to find too many conformation handling classes around here, but maybe I need to dig deeper. It would be worth a shot to give it a try with Kairi. I still have so much to learn.


Location? I might be able to help you.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Location? I might be able to help you.


NE Ohio. I'm not jumping on the bandwagon just yet, but was interested maybe later this year after I've settled into agility.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you been to a breed show? Do you know how they work? I think it's extremely helpful to go to some shows and just figure it out. My husband and I went to our first show alone, with just my knowledge from classes and books to help us figure things out. It would have been much easier to go with someone who could explain things! It looks like general chaos most of the time until you figure things out (and sometimes even after you figure things out).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> Have you been to a breed show? Do you know how they work? I think it's extremely helpful to go to some shows and just figure it out. My husband and I went to our first show alone, with just my knowledge from classes and books to help us figure things out. It would have been much easier to go with someone who could explain things! It looks like general chaos most of the time until you figure things out (and sometimes even after you figure things out).


I have been to a few dog shows the past couple years (AKC all breed shows). I do know the basics, which is why I was thinking of getting involved. I'll have to refresh what I'm thinking of getting into since we have one that comes around every summer not 10 minutes from me. Maybe someone will be nice and talk to me there.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

How far are you from Tallmadge? This club has conformation run throughs/classes: http://abtca.mysaga.net/index.html

There is this club too: http://www.cabtc.org/


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> How far are you from Tallmadge? This club has conformation run throughs/classes: http://abtca.mysaga.net/index.html
> 
> There is this club too: http://www.cabtc.org/


I was in that exact location for a dog show this past winter I believe (tallmadge). I didn't realize they had classes. Wonder if they are good. Thanks!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I was in that exact location for a dog show this past winter I believe (tallmadge). I didn't realize they had classes. Wonder if they are good. Thanks!


Have no clue, only been to Ohio a couple times for shows. And that was in Troy. 

Your Welcome.


----------

